

Ask HN: How much more does a developer make in the Bay Area? - mrbird

People often talk about the disparity in salary levels for programmers in different places.  Conventional wisdom says that, all other things equal, a developer could make significantly more in the Bay area than, say, somewhere in the midwest.<p>Does anyone have numbers on this?  Is it a linear relationship?  If so, what's the coefficient?  SF / midwest = ?  What about SF / Boston?  New York?<p>And what if you work remotely (telecommute)?  How does that change it?
======
byoung2
_all other things equal_

All other things are never equal. Keep in mind that higher pay in some areas
is due to the cost of living there. For example, the median home price across
the US is about $180k. In San Francisco, the median home price is $600k
(<http://www.wibw.com/nationalnews/headlines/103474779.html>). Everything is
more expensive in there too, including parking, gas, food, etc. It might be
better to be a developer making $60k in Mississipi than $100k in SF. The holy
grail would be to get the job that pays $100k but lets you telecommute from a
place with a much lower cost of living, preferably with white sand beaches,

------
gdltec
You can try this site for some useful information about salaries:

[http://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/software-developer-
salary-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/software-developer-salary-
SRCH_KO0,18.htm)

